#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  AVEVA PDMS, INTERGRAPH  SMARTPLANT, INtools, PDS & CAESAR II STRESS EXPERTS

## cadrecruit

*__________________________________________________  _______________________



AVEVA PDMS, INTERGRAPH  SMARTPLANT, INtools, PDS & CAESAR II STRESS EXPERTS
__________________________________________________  _______________________*

Continuous ongoing projects in Europe, North America, Middle East, South East Asia, Latin America, Australia. Position Type: 
Full Time, Contract and Permanent 

Email us NOW your resume JOBS@CADRECRUIT.CO.UK !!

IMPORTANT please state clearly 

1) AVAILABILITY 
2) REASON LEAVING CURRENT POSITION
3) DESIRED RATE/SALARY 
4) UPDATED RESUME (Ms Word doc,please)
5) NATIONALITY & CURRENT LOCATION
6) PREFERRED LOCATION(S)

Finally, if you are aware of other technical Plant Design professionals 
seeking placement, please have them email resume to JOBS@CADRECRUIT.CO.UK


All applications will be treated in the strictest confidence. 

The CadRecruit Team 
eMail: JOBS@CADRECRUIT.CO.UK
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

The N1 in Plant Design Recruitment, providing 7 years of excellence !!

CadRecruit Ltd is the nation's largest and most successful Plant Design placement firm. We are a Globally operating Plant Design search and selection agency specialized in both permanent and temporary national & international SmartPlant, PDS & PDMS Plant Design Vacancies for the Process, Piping, Power, Pharma, Offshore, Nuclear, Mining & Marine Industry. We offer competitive ratesSee More: AVEVA PDMS, INTERGRAPH  SMARTPLANT, INtools, PDS & CAESAR II STRESS EXPERTS

----------


## mohanlk

Do you have any vacanices on PDMS in South Africa?

----------


## yogi pratama

Do you have any vacanices on PDMS in Indonesian ?

----------


## marcello

I am available for PDMS or CaesarII  jobs , 5 years experienced.

----------


## Zakareia

In fact I am looking for the lnd E-M-U-L A-T-O-R to run the software CAESAR II 5.2 .. is any one have it to upload for me please ?

Best regards

----------


## melvin_magbanua

I only have the lease version for 50 seats/runs of C2 v.20, it also comes with the donggle.

Let us wait until someone in these forum can  find the c___k. - mcm

----------


## tmac

I am seeking job in UK

----------


## CHIRINO

Tengo experiencia de 10 a&#241;os en Pdms y conosco los modulos de 
Design
Draft
Isodraft
Paragon
Specon
Lexicon
Admin
Mi Especialidad es Dise&#241;o de Tuberias

----------


## trimonline

> Do you have any vacanices on PDMS in Indonesian ?



i have the same with this guy,,!we need your information, do you have information in Indonesia specially in jakarta.

best regard

----------


## Gusmayadi

Do you have any vacanices in Indonesian

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Are you authorized to work in Indonesia without the requirement for Visa Sponsorship?

----------


## Gusmayadi

My citizen indonesia

----------


## james_d

Need  software ..email to jamesdonova0@gmail.com

See More: AVEVA PDMS, INTERGRAPH  SMARTPLANT, INtools, PDS & CAESAR II STRESS EXPERTS

----------

